# Sweet Potatoes



## tbow388 (Oct 3, 2013)

Had the opportunity to go and check out some sweet potato operations Saturday.
I had absolutely no idea how they were harvested.

It was a kind of small operation only about 2200 acres. I got to go check out a warehouse that they are cured in for 45 days and got to check out a washing and boxing operation.

After that I got to go watch the diggers. Real neat how it digs them up and the people on the wagon pull them off of the conveyer and somewhat sort them.







I followed behind for a while and picked up the straglers and got a nice fresh box of potatoes.

I also leaned why the Sweet Potato farmer won't let his daughter marry a news man. Because She's a sweet potato farmer and the news man is a commentator!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool!

I take a Sunday drive occasionally out to the Connecticut River Valley and its neat to see the tobacco harvesting and some of the veggie harvesting going on. Some of the veggies have the same thing, wagons or converted school buses that are a mobile processing line driving down the fields.

You don't see large, organized numbers of workers in the fields out in this part of the country too often.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool pics!

I had some sweet potatoes in the garden this year, and I have never had such a good crop of them as I did this year. They were absolutely loaded and very delicious. 

When you said they were 2200 acres, that isn't all sweet potatoes is it?


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 18, 2013)

jollygreengiant said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> I had some sweet potatoes in the garden this year, and I have never had such a good crop of them as I did this year. They were absolutely loaded and very delicious.
> 
> When you said they were 2200 acres, that isn't all sweet potatoes is it?



All sweet potatoes!!


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 18, 2013)

Del_ said:


> Ever see what happens when the digger/conveyer brings up a big snake? LOL!



Del, That would be video worthy!!!!


----------



## jollygreengiant (Nov 19, 2013)

tbow388 said:


> All sweet potatoes!!



Holy sweet potatoes!!

How long does it take for them to harvest that many acres?


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 19, 2013)

They harvest them for months. That 2200 acres is just one operation.


----------

